# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور: القمر تحول إلى اللون الأحمر في خسوف كلي نادر!

## امير الصمت

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
كانت هذه الظاهرة النادرة واضحةً لسكان النصف
 الشمالي من الكرة الأرضية  بما في ذلك الوطن العربي بأكمله، وحدثت ذروتها في الساعة
 الثامنة و12 دقيقة* بالتوقيت العالمي*.  *لماذا يحدث الخسوف الكلي؟*  تحدث هذه الظاهرة المدهشة حين تصبح الأرض بين الشمس والقمر، فتحجب الأرض  أشعة الشمس عن القمر وتظله بظلها، وكلما
 دخل القمر بصورة أكبر في ظل الأرض  كلما تغير لونه الذي نراه إلى اللون   البرتقالي فاللون الأحمر الداكن!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
ولماذا يتلوّن القمر باللون الأحمر أو البرتقالي؟*  صحيح أن الأرض تحجب أشعة الشمس المباشرة   عن القمر، لكن أشعة الشمس تصل  للقمر أيضاً حتى وهو في ظل الأرض من خلال العبور
 من أطراف غلافنا الجوي،  وعند مرور أشعة الشمس عبر أطراف الغلاف الجوي
 للأرض تفقد درجات الضوء  الأزرق ويبقى الأحمر والبرتقالي فيتوهج القمر بهذ
ه الألوان عندما تسقط  عليه!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  وهذا الفيديو الرائع من ناسا يوضح كيفية حدوث هذه الظاهرة   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  وعلى عكس ظاهرة كسوف الشمس *فلا يوجد أي خطر من مشاهدة هذه 
لظاهرة بالعين المجردة*.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

سبحان الله    سبحان الله

----------

